# What to get?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a fairly mature 90g reef tank (at this point, mostly soft corals) that, until his recent passing due to injury, was home to a fugu puffer. I am a pufferholic and would love to have another type, but it's my understanding that none is really reef-compatible. Anyone have any input on types that might be less detrimetal to corals?
If not, a fish that caught my eye is the six-line wrasse. BA's Oakville had a lot of them and their behavior was quite comical. And i think the tank might have flatworms, so they could help with that...
So my basic questions are: puffer, yes or no. And if no: 6 line wrasse? Any other suggestions on relatively easy, inexpensive marine fish? I don't really want to buy livestock at BA. Anyone know who else has these in stock?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Porcupine puffers get big, but they're relatively reef safe - a friend had one in a 120g (he upgraded to a 250g recently), and it's a hilarious big guy. Kind of like a dog!

Sixlines are fun to watch, and really beautiful too. What other fish do you have in the 90?

Sea U Marine should have these fish regularly


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I would LOVE a porc but I don't realistically expect to upgrade...
Right now there is nothing but hermit crabs in there. Douggie didn't play well with others :-/
I really have to get out to sea u marine...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That porcupine puffer in 120G is also on YouTube. Once I find a link, I'll post it.

As for Sixline, here's my experience with it

- it's a nice little fish, but really mean! You'll have hard time adding any other types of wrasse or small fishes once you have one of these guys in your tank, so be careful with it
- mine doesn't touch the flatworms, so it's a hit and miss if you're getting one for flatworm control


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Sea U Marine should have these fish regularly


Veering a bit off-topic, but SeaUMarine is where my soul belongs right now lol that store is awesome!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a green spotted puffer in my tank.. they are brackish water but can live in full salt. just need to acclimatize them over a couple of days by bringing the salt level up.. you would need a qt tank..


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I do have a huge mutant GSP in my other marine (FOWLR) tank but I don't know that I'd trust him with corals, he eats live rock for fun...
But maybe a "normal" gsp... Do you have yours with any other fish? What kind of corals do you have?
After doing lots of reading, I intend to qtine EVERY fish I add to the tank anyhow, it's just too hard to treat with corals/inverts if anything comes in...
Thanks


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

How about pipefish? Some of them can adapt quite well to faster moving water. They are fun to watch when they swim amongst the corals.

Boxfish and cowfish too, although IIRC they really like calmer water - it has been awhile since I kept these.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll look into pipefish...
Box- and cowfish need a bigger tank, mines only 90g. Otherwise or I'd love to get one!
Thanks!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

my gsp is little still maybe 1.5 inches long.. he is in with all kinds of corals.. soft and hard corals.. shows no interest.. though he tries to eat the turbo snails but his mouth is still too small.. but he eats frozen mysis now and has no interest in the snails anymore.


----------

